# Fed beef heart for the first time today...



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

Is if supposed to smell that foul? Just making sure... no raw meat smells great to me but this smelled horrible and it is lingering something fierce! The boys seemed to love it though!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been feeding beef heart for a long time, and I have never been bothered by the smell. Tripe yes - now THAT'S bad enough to clear the house (but the dogs love that too.) Something doesn't seem right - how fresh was it?

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD -adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

To me, it has a weird smell







Not stinky, per say though.


----------



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got it from the grocery store... still beginning so haven't found too many places in my area that I can buy from. But it says good if frozen by 3/16.09 on the package?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The beef heart I get smells like beef. It does smell good, just like any other beef muscle smells. If it doesn't smell good, I'd have to wonder. It's just a muscle meat, nothing secretory about it.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMThe beef heart I get smells like beef. It does smell good, just like any other beef muscle smells. If it doesn't smell good, I'd have to wonder. It's just a muscle meat, nothing secretory about it.


Ditto! My beef heart never smells foul. 
Yours is prob. not the freshest anymore, but should still be ok for the dogs


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I never let it completely thaw before feeding...less yucky that way


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

my beef heart never smells either and i get it at the shop rite supermarket. what a terrific idea to not let it thaw all the way when feeding. it is really yucky when fresh and thawed all the way!!!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I have heard other non-meat-loving people say this too! I don't think it smell bad, but it does have a strong, kind of bloody smell. To me it just smells, well, raw....


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

No foul smelling beef heart here and I go through a good amount. Definitely no lingering smell either.


----------

